# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  [SOLVED] two x axes with one y axis, different data on x

## Kris@Cooper

I need to have two x-axis with two different types of data (ex:  oxygen and
temp, one on top, one on the bottom) with one y-axis (depth, on the left).
The same basic concept as having 2 y-axes but with the x-axes.

----------


## Jon Peltier

Make your XY chart with both sets of data. Double click one series, and on
the Axis tab, select Secondary. Excel helpfully gives you a secondary Y
axis, but only the primary X axis. Select Chart Options from the Chart menu,
and on the Axes tab, uncheck the secondary Y box, and check the secondary X
box.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______

"Kris@Cooper" <KrisCooper@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:FC09FFA3-15EE-4552-9B3B-53D57AC96C5E@microsoft.com...
>I need to have two x-axis with two different types of data (ex:  oxygen and
> temp, one on top, one on the bottom) with one y-axis (depth, on the left).
> The same basic concept as having 2 y-axes but with the x-axes.

----------


## Kris@Cooper

Thanks, i also found the xy switch add-on which moved my depth data to the
y-axis and then everything was fixed when i did what you suggested below.

Thanks

"Jon Peltier" wrote:

> Make your XY chart with both sets of data. Double click one series, and on
> the Axis tab, select Secondary. Excel helpfully gives you a secondary Y
> axis, but only the primary X axis. Select Chart Options from the Chart menu,
> and on the Axes tab, uncheck the secondary Y box, and check the secondary X
> box.
>
> - Jon
> -------
> Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
> Peltier Technical Services
> Tutorials and Custom Solutions
> http://PeltierTech.com/
> _______
>
> "Kris@Cooper" <KrisCooper@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:FC09FFA3-15EE-4552-9B3B-53D57AC96C5E@microsoft.com...
> >I need to have two x-axis with two different types of data (ex:  oxygen and
> > temp, one on top, one on the bottom) with one y-axis (depth, on the left).
> > The same basic concept as having 2 y-axes but with the x-axes.
>
>
>

----------

